# CAI FOR 91 MAXIMA???



## honda9369 (Feb 21, 2005)

a friend of mine is lookin for a cai for his 91 maxima. where would i find one?


----------



## honda9369 (Feb 21, 2005)

honda9369 said:


> a friend of mine is lookin for a cai for his 91 maxima. where would i find one?


 wow no one knows thwe awnser?


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Alright man, get a 3" K&N universal cone filter and connect where the box is. There is also a place going under called place racing, and jim wolf technology might have a setup for him.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

www.cattman.com and www.custommaxima.com should be able to help.


----------



## tripleGmax (Apr 11, 2005)

warpspeedperformance.com now has one.

its one youll have to cut the fender for, or you could go hybrid and not do the whole thing and do what the one guy said.


----------

